
Show HN: KYDY - VREXLAB
https://kydy.me/
======
VREXLAB
We are introducing a new AR voice messenger app KYDY! Kydy brings your
questions to life with talking AR creatures (Kydies) that pop up on your hand.
Built with ARkit, hand recognition technology, and voice filters, Kydy allows
users to record a voice message for friends and have an AR creature deliver it
in funny voices - right onto friends' hands.

The Kydy app isn't intended to be an everyday messaging app but an app for
asking friends light-hearted questions in a fun way. Kydy is great for turning
any message into a light-hearted, silly or cute performance. There are many AR
apps where you can record sounds and share the video/audio to social media,
but none that allows you to 'send' an AR object to others, with audio!

Kydy was created by VREX LAB, which an AR startup based in China and Korea.
Our mission is to deepen people's relationships with one another through AR.

